# Corky's Rub



## seandje (Aug 13, 2009)

Does anyone have a recipe for a rub that's similar to the one they use at Corky's in Memphis?


----------



## memphisbud (Aug 13, 2009)

Go down to the first post.....I haven't made it, but it sounds about right....

http://lounge.cigarfamily.com/showthread.php?p=3299110


----------



## seandje (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks.  I look forward to trying it.


----------

